# Male, whole rat free to good home lincs.



## SinisterWeasel (Mar 26, 2009)

I have made a few threads about this rat. He started out lovely, basically what i would consider the perfect rat but then started to attack randomly, without warning or cause. It may be 100% hormonal, but now my girlfriend is so scared of him i can't let him out of the cage. (which is rich since he only ever bit me). I am a bit nervous of him myself if i am honest and it just isn't fair on him to not come out.

So there it is, if there is anyone willing to give him a chance he is yours if you can provide a good home. I will be happy to take him back if it doesn't work out, but as long as he gets the chance he deserves then It will help my conscience. I have never given a pet away before but i feel its in the rats best interest.

Jim


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Where are you located? Lincolnshire, UK?


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

so you want to give a person a rat that can attack you and/or seriously injure you?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

kandyluvr said:


> so you want to give a person a rat that can attack you and/or seriously injure you?


Is there anything wrong with that? =/

The point of posting, especially on rat forums - and posting the full situation - is to attract people with the experience to help this rat and give it the quality of life the owner doesn't feel they can give. I think it's an incredibly responsible decision to make


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

ok then why don't you take him and get bitten and seriuously injured and see how you like it  no offense to the poster


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have already PM'd the poster to see if he is interested in me taking the rat actually. Just awaiting a response

And I have many rats here at the moment with serious aggression problems whom I am working with and every one of them has a very good quality of life. Most of them give me nasty bites on a regular basis but I like it just fine, thanks 

Just because the rat isn't perfect doesn't mean it's a lost cause. I don't think your attitude is fair towards the rat or those willing to help him


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

kandyluvr said:


> ok then why don't you take him and get bitten and seriuously injured and see how you like it  no offense to the poster


When a person posts a rat but DOESN'T mention the issues, then you can get upset, but full disclosure is here...

For someone like you who likes cookie-cutter rats, you should just read this ad and say "nope not for me", whereas people like Ration and I, would jump on this. My cages are full of rats that just needed my expertise (most biters are hormonal - neuter needed, or fearful - gentle trust training needed) and I and Ration have rehabbed many of these rats, and they are lovely now.

But to attack a poster for offering their rat, because they know its not up to their experience-level, WITH full disclosure is wrong of you, it was incredibly responsible on their part.

I also take in sick rats their owner's cannot care for, most end up living happy lives.


----------



## *Krys* (May 16, 2009)

I have to agree; full disclosure is best!

I have a young male rat whose adoption is 'in process' and he's a real handful. I'm sure I could easily have found him a home sooner if I didn't mention that he frequently escapes from his cage, constantly fights with other rats, and needs almost constant attention. But then I'd risk him going to an unprepared home where he might be passed on to a shelter or treated poorly as a result of his behavior. I want him to be happy and healthy and loved... By informing interested adopters up-front about his 'bad side' I found an adopter who would like a single rat to live free-range in a 'rat room', and since the adopter is retired they intend to spend their time pampering the little guy.

I'm sure this guy will find a proper home with handlers prepared to address his behavioral issues.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

kandyluvr said:


> ok then why don't you take him and get bitten and seriuously injured and see how you like it  no offense to the poster


Ration is one of the most active and respected members of this forum and for someone new to the forum, its not giving a good impression when you immediatley become defensive and argumentative over not hearing an answer you want like I notice you have also done on another of your posts.

Back to the point, I hope this little boy gets a good home he deserves, and if ration takes him in, then best of luck with everything


----------



## Lissa_K (Jan 30, 2009)

kandyluvr said:


> ok then why don't you take him and get bitten and seriuously injured and see how you like it  no offense to the poster


 Way to show your ignorance! All rats desrve a good quality of life, not just the "perfect" ones! As far as the little fuzz is concerned, I hope he gets a new GREAT home that sees the potential he has and not one that will condemn him for his instincts!


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

ok then i will believe what i believe and you believe what you believe its that simple i was saying what i thought in my mind and you are saying what you are thinking ok so adopt him.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

kandyluvr said:


> ok then i will believe what i believe and you believe what you believe its that simple i was saying what i thought in my mind and you are saying what you are thinking ok so adopt him.


Shawnee, think before you "speak". Watch and learn is best. Opinions are fine if they are supported but yours wasn't, and made you look silly.

For eg. rats that would be dead right now IF everyone had your "opinion"

Rory - advertised as bi-polar pyschotic rat...being given away as food or pet, the person offered to pay someone to take him.
He's a big love bug after his neuter, and some work with his fears...I adore my Rory









Dudley was adopted by a girl who never touched him, realized she couldnt' deal with him and basically asked me to take him in...otherwise he was going back to the shelter and a fatal injection.
Dudley was work thats for sure, but time and patience and love brought him to me...









These are rats an inexperienced owner may not want to work with, but others love a challenge.


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

Ok ya i admit i need to do that more often but i don't think they all would be dead and please don't correct me if i'm wrong i will learn from my mistakes and i don't i mean i REALLY don't like arguing with people and it gets the worst outta me and I saved my rats from a feeder that lives behind me she had a litter to feed to her Python and i wanted rats I WAITED 6WEEKS TO GET THEM


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

Shawnee,

I really don't think people are correcting you to be mean. And getting defensive proves that you aren't mature enough to take constructive criticism. 

There are many of us that are new to caring for rats, and I know that I would want someone to correct me if I were saying/doing something wrong. Learning from your mistakes, as you say you want to do, could mean doing something that could harm your fuzzlings.

Keep in mind, I'm not meaning to be mean either, but saving your rats from a "feeder" just encourages them to breed more. So it's not really rescuing if you think about it. 

Luna


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

Ration1802 said:


> I have already PM'd the poster to see if he is interested in me taking the rat actually. Just awaiting a response


Hey Ration, I was wondering if you were able to find anything more out and give this boy a good home?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

adoraluna said:


> Ration1802 said:
> 
> 
> > I have already PM'd the poster to see if he is interested in me taking the rat actually. Just awaiting a response
> ...


The poster hasn't signed on since the day after making this post, so I've not heard anything new


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

Ration1802 said:


> The poster hasn't signed on since the day after making this post, so I've not heard anything new


That's a shame.  I hope he found a good home.


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

i saved them, i did rescue them i can prove it Are they getting eaten? No Are they in a good home? Yes so don't tell me that i did not rescue them. And i didn't say people were correcting me to be mean also, i'm not getting defensive i'm just standing up for myself. If you don't understand then don't tell me this "stuff'. And your not being mean you were probably the nicest person that talked to me on this post so far. Get your facts straight.


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

kandyluvr said:


> i saved them, i did rescue them i can prove it Are they getting eaten? No Are they in a good home? Yes so don't tell me that i did not rescue them. And i didn't say people were correcting me to be mean also, i'm not getting defensive i'm just standing up for myself. If you don't understand then don't tell me this "stuff'. And your not being mean you were probably the nicest person that talked to me on this post so far. Get your facts straight.


My facts are straight, so let me clarify my statment. 

The fact that you made the statement "I can prove it" proves my point that you are getting defensive. As for you not saying other posters were intending to be mean... I know you never said that. I was making a point. 

Standing up for yourself = being defensive. I do the same thing when I feel I'm being attacked. However, you can be defensive without coming across as hateful. Statements such as "Get your facts straight" are hateful statements (or at least can be misconstrued as such). And saying that after saying "you were probably the nicest person..." kind of makes people not want to be nice. :-\


The rats you took were saved from being eaten, yes. But what about the next litter of feeders? Are you going to take them as well? My point is that it promotes breeding of "Feeder" rats. So yes, you saved the ones you took, but it's not really a responsible rescue. 

I apologize if I offended you, as it was not my intent.


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

well, you offended me alright and i said "get you facts straight" because they weren't. The person i got the rats from only breeds feeders once a year then she feeds them frozen ones.

and no need to apoligize (hopefully this is OK enough not to be taken as a hateful statment)


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

kandyluvr said:


> well, you offended me alright and i said "get you facts straight" because they weren't. The person i got the rats from only breeds feeders once a year then she feeds them frozen ones.
> 
> and no need to apoligize (hopefully this is OK enough not to be taken as a hateful statment)


One more response and then I'm over this conversation... Your last statement in parenthesis tells me that I'm wasting my breath in explaining anything to you, as your maturity level is lacking.

Regardless of whether or not s/he breeds only them once a year, which I have a hard time believing, it is still irresponsible breeding. I doubt someone would breed rats that have a decent pedigree for feeders.


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

OK :-X


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

has anyone heard anything from the poster??
oh and you guys should stop fighting...
has anyone adopted the rat yet??


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

Ratties rock the world said:


> has anyone heard anything from the poster??
> oh and you guys should stop fighting...
> has anyone adopted the rat yet??


I don't know if anyone's heard from the OP. 

The fighting was done almost a month ago. This posting is that old.


----------



## sk8rat (Jun 28, 2009)

aww sop cute i wish i could buy one but my mom said no


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

sk8rat said:


> aww sop cute i wish i could buy one but my mom said no


Do you only have one rat? They really should be kept in at least pairs.


----------



## sk8rat (Jun 28, 2009)

no me and my mom have a lot and we are breeding them


----------



## ChloeLouise (Apr 5, 2009)

sk8rat said:


> no me and my mom have a lot and we are breeding them


uh oh


----------



## sk8rat (Jun 28, 2009)

no me and my mom have a lot and we are breeding them
what uh oh


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

sk8rat said:


> no me and my mom have a lot and we are breeding them
> what uh oh


We don't condone deliberate breeding here unless you are an ethical, responsible breeder who follows the established guidelines, uses quality pedigreed rats, tracks ALL the offspring's health (no culling), and has a great knowlege of genetics and general rat husbandry.


----------



## sk8rat (Jun 28, 2009)

i am learning to breed but my mom knows all that stuff i am my moms apprentices


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

<shakes head>


----------

